# Sharing folder with windows host



## thisisdarshan (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello,

I have FreeBSD installed on VirtualBox which is hosted by Windows XP.  I would like to install Samba on FreeBSD instance.  I downloaded Samba's setup file on Windows folder.  How can I share windows folder with FreeBSD instance so that I can install Samba on FreeBSD.  Please advise on this.

Thank you,
Darshan


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 27, 2010)

What do you mean 'Samba's setup file'? Just use the ports tree (or a package) in FreeBSD.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------



## thisisdarshan (Sep 27, 2010)

Installing Samba is not an issue.  But, I have downloaded installation file on Windows folder.  How do I copy it into my home directory in FreeBSD ?


----------



## aragon (Sep 27, 2010)

Virtualbox has a feature that allows you to share folders from the host using samba. If you create such a share in virtualbox you should be able to mount it in freebsd by reading mount_smbfs(8) and nsmb.conf(5). Once you've got it mounted in freebsd you can copy files back and fourth via the share.

That said, you shouldn't be installing samba the way you're planning. Install it with ports:


```
cd /usr/ports/net/samba34 && make install clean
```


----------

